# Sirius Media Player Not Working



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

Is anyone else having problem logging into the Sirius Internet Radio service? Everytime I open the media player on their website, It's hit or miss. I open the player and usually get "Sirius Internet Radio is Temporarily Unavailable." If do manage to get the log-in screen to show up, I try to log-in and then get a message saying "Gateway Timeout". And now, if I manage to log-in successfully, the part of the window where you select the channel you want is showing the "Sirius Internet Radio is Temporarily Unavailable" message now.


----------



## calwan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am getting the same thing.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Heard this morning that this may be related to infrastructure upgrades at Sirius to support the upcoming iPhone app.


----------



## mikey6719 (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe the iPod application is directly related to the StarPlayr developer. Incidently the StarPlayr app for Windows Pc's no longer functions. I also heard that the internet downtimes were directly related to that developement of the "StarPlayr" which Sirius will now promote...


----------

